# Solved: Quicken error - can't load skumap



## petecpa (Nov 20, 2008)

I continually get a pop up error message can't read skumap whenever I open any program. The box indicates this is a quicken file. I can't find this file. I have tried uninstalling Quicken and reinstalling it. At this time I can't load Quicken because the computer thinks it is already running. There must be a hidden file somewhere. This problem is not unique to me, but so far I haven't found anyone who can help solve the problem.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

You didn't say which version of Quicken you are using -- mine is 2007. I ran a search and found it: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Intuit\Quicken\Inet\Common\Content\skumap.dat

Try a search for skumap.dat and see if you can find it like I did.


----------



## petecpa (Nov 20, 2008)

I found it with the help from a Quicken support person. The procedures he used were basiclly to uninstall and remove all instances of Quicken. There were several. Then we reloaded the program. Then we located the data files and restored them. It took over an hour to do this. Quicken did not charge me for this support. I doubt i could have done it on my own.

Thanks for the response.

Pete


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

If your problem is solved, please go to the top of the thread and mark it CLOSED. Thanks!


----------

